# Shooting Left



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

This is quite normal, but frustrating. Just about every archer who's trying to shoot better experiences this. 

Basically, it's the little things. Anchor not quite as solid as it should be, alignment not as consistent, sight picture a little off, foot position a little different from one end to the next, etc. Fatigue makes these things a little worse. 

Practice consistency. You don't always have to do it perfectly, but you do need to do it the same every arrow.

Allen


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

As you get tired you may be pushing harder against the bow, in an effort to make sure you are holding strong. If you are pushing harder against the bow it can cause a right handed archer to hit to the left. When the release happens, you will push the bow to the left due to the extra pressure you are exerting.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

You're losing back tension and collapsing the right side as you tire which is causing you to push harder with your left arm. When you notice this starting to happen, concentrate harder on maintaining your pull with your draw side without creeping forward. 

Do not over do it, when too fatigued, stop and enjoy something else for a while (from several minutes to a day) depending on the level of fatigue.


----------



## hart3280 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I think it was a combination of 2 things one was what montigre said( thanks because that helped me to establish what the second part was), and two that the draw length is too long. I was able to compensate when i first started shooting and shoot consistently, but as I got tired it would just fall apart. So, have a new set of cams on order and will see if that fixes it. Again thanks for the input.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Aside from what was said, I would also make sure that you're not burying the string in your face a little harder than normal. This little unpercieved action can throw your arrows left.


----------

